# Time off?



## Meebz (Nov 12, 2019)

Hey, I am a new seasonal employee and I need to gain knowledge on how to request time off


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 12, 2019)

Speak with HR/TL/ETL at your store.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 12, 2019)

As a seasonal that's really not an option at most stores unless you had something worked out with HR when you were initially hired.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 12, 2019)

no more time off until 2020.  

Your leader will schedule your 2 days off every week take it or quit  !!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 12, 2019)

You can request a day off as a new hire. You can only work 5 days a week, you can help them determine which days off to give you. But dream on if it’s weekends.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanksgiving & Christmas off, not happening


----------



## Yetive (Nov 12, 2019)

Any team membe can show you.  Just ask your trainer.


----------



## anardone2021 (Nov 26, 2019)

Honestly, just log on to your workbench, go to "my time self service" and hit request time off!!  Once your done, check back in about a week to see if they were approved!!  Just keep in mind.....you can only log on to workbench in the store!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 26, 2019)

anardone2021 said:


> Honestly, just log on to your workbench, go to "my time self service" and hit request time off!!  Once your done, check back in about a week to see if they were approved!!  Just keep in mind.....you can only log on to workbench in the store!


and ALWAYS tell your ETL when you do it!


----------

